# Rival



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Did my first right of the year outside today. FINALLY:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I put together an 07 Tarmac Pro frame with Force cranks and Rival groupo. 1 word..."Flawless" Rode 50 miles. The stuff is awesome.Not one complaint.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

glad to hear Im loving my sram stuff as well


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

i have ~ 500 miles on rival and am still loving it as much as day 1


----------

